# How much pears for 5 gallon batch



## Jal5 (Oct 1, 2018)

most recipes I saw have 4-5 lbs of pears per gallon of wine. Is that about right? Just harvested a 5 gallon bucketfull of pears mixed ripe and some hard. Plan to wash, destem, cut and freeze for a late fall wine fermentation. 
Joe


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 1, 2018)

Never made pear wine but with most fruits whatever amount allows you to use the least water is a good guide. That 5 gallon bucket might get you 3 gallons for wine after removing stems, seeds, cores. Best to never leave seeds in fruit with cores/stones/pits. Many have some level of cyanide in the seeds. While you'd have to consume a lot to harm you, it wouldn't take many to ruin the wine flavor.

Of course also allow for a lot of gross lees from pulp.


----------



## M Robinson (Oct 1, 2018)

Scooter68 said:


> Never made pear wine but with most fruits whatever amount allows you to use the least water is a good guide. That 5 gallon bucket might get you 3 gallons for wine after removing stems, seeds, cores. Best to never leave seeds in fruit with cores/stones/pits. Many have some level of cyanide in the seeds. While you'd have to consume a lot to harm you, it wouldn't take many to ruin the wine flavor.
> 
> Of course also allow for a lot of gross lees from pulp.


This is the recipe I just used
https://northeastwinemaking.com/pages/pear-wine


----------



## Jal5 (Oct 1, 2018)

So far cut half the bucket of pears = 3 ziplocks of 4 gal each
Joe


----------



## Jal5 (Oct 1, 2018)

M Robinson said:


> This is the recipe I just used
> https://northeastwinemaking.com/pages/pear-wineView attachment 51343


I printed that one earlier today


----------



## Masbustelo (Oct 1, 2018)

You will want to use pure unadulterated pear juice. One wouldn't cut apple cider with water to ferment it, and pears are much weaker of a fruit than cider apples. I would guess that you'll need twice as much fruit. If they are common eating apples you will want to ferment them in a bag, and then press at the end. After ferment and press, you want to end up with six gallons, so you have something to top off with later. With true "Perry" pears, they were ground like apples, left for 24 hours, and then pressed. Then the juice was, or is fermented.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Jal5 said:


> most recipes I saw have 4-5 lbs of pears per gallon of wine. Is that about right? Just harvested a 5 gallon bucketfull of pears mixed ripe and some hard. Plan to wash, destem, cut and freeze for a late fall wine fermentation.
> Joe


Not sure about pears but just finished first round apple juicing. Twenty lbs per gallon average.


----------



## Stressbaby (Oct 1, 2018)

I just put first batch of pear in carboys. 33# of fruit (2/3 Bartlett, 1/3 Seckel), frozen, thawed, cored, pressed, yielded 2.3 gallons of straight juice. Yield was ~14.5#/gallon.


----------



## Jal5 (Oct 1, 2018)

I processed about 12# of fruit after coring and cutting today, and with any luck have about that much yet to do. There is at least that much more on this tree that I haven't touched yet so another 24# by my estimate. But I might use apple juice to supplement the pear. 
Joe


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 1, 2018)

Sounds like some serious work but sure it will be well worth it when you get to open that first bottle.


----------



## Jal5 (Oct 2, 2018)

The funny thing is one of my first attempts at winemaking about 35 yrs ago was pear wine! That batch turned out terrific- light and crisp IIRC!
Joe


----------



## Jal5 (Oct 2, 2018)

Processed the remainder of the 5 gal bucket = 9 # plus. I think I will have enough for a 5 gal batch. What additional liquid needed will be apple juice. 

Then again I could get more fruit...


----------

